# 2012 session 8 vs 2012 session 88



## justinhaddeland (Feb 4, 2007)

Is the only differences the components? I can't seem to find any info about the difference (if there are any) in the frames. 

I just bought a 2012 session 88 but am now wondering if I would've been better off grabbing an 8 and customizing it.

(I did get a killer deal on the 88, just curious what if any the frame differences are between the 8 and 88)


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Same frames, 88 is just a better spec'd ride.


----------



## Rumlan (Mar 22, 2010)

danglingmanhood said:


> Same frames, 88 is just a better spec'd ride.


^ what he said....

You got a sick bike dude, ride the sh1t out of it and enjoy.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

is there something wrong with the spec of the 88 that you don't like? If you got a good deal on it, it was probably a good choice


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

danglingmanhood said:


> Same frames, 88 is just a better spec'd ride.


plus 1


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

The 88 would be most peoples dream bike on here. I know it would be for me! Sweet ride and congrats! 
How about some pics!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

95 GT Rebound said:


> Sweet ride and congrats!
> How about some pics!


I second that!


----------



## justinhaddeland (Feb 4, 2007)

Haha ok I can probably work out some pics. I'll post it up tomorrow sometime. Took it out to Galbraith in Bellingham, Wa. yesterday for it's first ride- it did awesome.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just built mine this morning! NO more shuttling my Remedy! :thumbsup:

Changed bars to CB opium 780 30mm rise from Bonti 780 15mm rise
Twenty6 F1 stem
MRP S4 from G2
Echo TR pedals
Trying to use CB Sage wheelset, but have to figure out how to use 150 rear in the 157 HOLE!:madman:

I LOVE THE PAINT COLOR AND SCHEME!! First shuttle tomorrow morn and then Wed and Fri and Sat!!

MTBP


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Love the color scheme you've got going there.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Bike looks sick!!!

And some Chromag Fubar OSX in anodized green would look killer on there.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

should just be a matter of getting adapters for it. Either from CB, if they make them, or from trek, so you can run a regular 150mm hub.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

In a work....fukenawesomeness!!!!!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, that 88 is awesome.


----------



## Little Willy (Feb 4, 2005)

There are 150mm dropouts available from Trek for you to run your CB wheels.

I thought that the Session bikes come with the adapters, though that may only be with framesets. Either way, the shop you bought it from should be able to get them for you. 
There is one dropout for either side and instead of having a 3.5mm step in it, it's a flat surface so you end up with a 150mm spaced dropout.

Cool bike btw, I like what Trek have done with the 2012 model and personally think the RC2 is a better option than the RC4, as most people I know will either have issues in setting up the RC4 (too much adjustment and not knowing how to adjust it) or just not use any of it. With the custom tuned RC2 on there, Trek have kinda done the hard work for you.

So how does it ride??


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

wtf it comes with an rc2? thats pretty weak. No 6K bike should have anything less then top of the line components. Its a pity I like my session so much, but at this rate, my next bike will be something just as good, but way more affordable, like a demo. or at least, with better components for the money. 

I'm sure thats going to ride absolutely pimp though!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Little Willy said:


> There are 150mm dropouts available from Trek for you to run your CB wheels.
> 
> I thought that the Session bikes come with the adapters, though that may only be with framesets. Either way, the shop you bought it from should be able to get them for you.
> There is one dropout for either side and instead of having a 3.5mm step in it, it's a flat surface so you end up with a 150mm spaced dropout.
> ...


Yeah, got them ordered today from Trek. Can't believe they don't send those things along with the bike; Wait, yes I can. The only place we could find them was in the Trek maintenance manual. I was annoyed at first about the RC2, but after running it today I have to agree. It performed wonderfully the way it is tuned and I have two less setting to screw with. I do have a '11 RC4 that has never been used as a replacement, but now just going to keep it as a back-up.

The bike is PHENOMENAL! This is my first dual crown DH bike, but I bombed down a total rock garden of a trail so fast, compared to with my Remedy w/160mm, today. I was incredible how much this thing ate it all up, and never felt like it wanted to slow down! Even when I didn't pick good lines, all I had to do was get my weight back and just hang on; No problem. This thing is SCARY plush!  I was just looking for huge drops and big rocks to hit.

I love this thing and am shuttling it three more days this week:thumbsup:



William42 said:


> wtf it comes with an rc2? thats pretty weak. No 6K bike should have anything less then top of the line components. Its a pity I like my session so much, but at this rate, my next bike will be something just as good, but way more affordable, like a demo. or at least, with better components for the money.
> 
> I'm sure thats going to ride absolutely pimp though!


Yeah Trek screwed the 88 this year. The "Factory Series" Fox 40 doesn't come with Kashima...?!?! :madman: They had to tell Fox not to put Kashima stantions on the 40 the way it comes!? The DHX RC2...WHY? X.9 shifter instead of the X.0 of years past. Cheaper crank this year. The 88 has become the kid that is getting less attention since the new baby came along; The 9.9.

I got a loyal customer and referral discounts from my LBS on this bike, so I payed quite a bit less. I've wanted an 88 for a while, finally decided to get in to DH fully instead of just shuttling my Remedy and I LOVE this paint color and scheme.

Probably my last Trek purchase also. I've bought 8 Treks since '94, but I don't care much for how they are evolving as a company. I may get a new Trek if I have a frame warrantied, but I probably won't be buying any more.

MTBP


----------



## marbru (Jun 28, 2010)

mtb pilot that bike is WONDERFUL!!!!!!! it's the first sessio 88 real-bike picture set I see (i mean not the showrom bike) and the color, design, and so on look fantastic!! really good purchase! please, post other pics!


----------

